# ...Dare to Believe...



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 10, 2010)

Fly like a mouse,
Run like a cushion,
Be the small bookcase,
Dare, to believe.

I just found these clips of a show I used to watch at 4am whilst highly intoxicated and f**k were they trippy as hell! Does anyone else remember this show!?







 Agua-mooooose!!


----------



## KoenDercksen (Aug 10, 2010)

Lolled! 

Looks fun to watch whilst high lol


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 10, 2010)

Wtf


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh man I remember this! I thought it was shit!  The Agua-Moose thing was the only thing me and my mates found funny!


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 11, 2010)

I have lived in this house all of my life. Everything here has a memory for me. Every object has one story to tell - this you see.
This reminds me of the agua-moose.
Yes. I remember the Agua-moose. 
Aguaaaa-moooose
Moooose..... Aguaa...
When we heard that, we would stop whatever we were doing and run, carrying pots and pans to fill with fresh water from the Agua-moose.

Hahaha agua-moose was awesome. I really want this show to be re-aired!


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Aug 20, 2010)

*....what...the....hell... 

...and wtf is up with that otter costume?!? *


----------

